# What an opener!



## Darron

Our group had a fantastic morning opener. We found open water and boy did the ducks show. We had our 12 mallards on the water in only 20 min after shooting time. Ended up with 10 drakes and 2 hens. Since we got done so early we decided to hit my goose field in the snow. Ended up taking 3 birds, but should of had more. Guys with me decided they had enough and the workable flocks started flying out as soon as the dekes were picked up. Oh well, just saved more for another day. Taking a break tomorrow and we'll hit them again next Saturday.


----------



## sc83

congrats. monday will be my opener.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Darron...You have most of our ducks from up here...The northeastern section is froze over...When I waterfowled a few years ago when we got froze over the only thing to hold the ducks was the river....Most moved south to your area...when we got a thaw they would come back....The geese are moving around up here everywhere....You had a great day....Congrd's to you and your shooters....C.L.....!$


----------



## trailbreaker

darron where did you go for duck hunting.. got a 20 GA 
sitting around, gonna take a break from bambi til fri


----------



## Darron

trailbreaker said:


> darron where did you go for duck hunting.. got a 20 GA
> sitting around, gonna take a break from bambi til fri


Buddy I'd love to tell you, but I would have to kill ya My buddy and I lucked into this spot and nobody hunts it so we have a good thing and we try and keep things a secret. All I can say is it's in S. Ohio


----------



## trailbreaker

well i'm good at keeping secrets


----------



## Darron

trailbreaker said:


> well i'm good at keeping secrets


I've heard that several times before, only to have them go in behind me and gain permission to the same spot. I've learned my lessons. I keep my mouth shut where I am hunting at.


----------



## trailbreaker

Darron said:


> I've heard that several times before, only to have them go in behind me and gain permission to the same spot. I've learned my lessons. I keep my mouth shut where I am hunting at.


since i no longer live in MN.. i'll tell where i went fishing with a buddy
there was this lake off of cotton tail ln it was on my friends property
where he goes sometimes to get away was his parents place 
had to use a trolling motor


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...Darron...Know where you are comming from....Short Story...Had Permission to hunt a flooded old celery field...Celery field not used in years beavers moved in and flodded it good ...ducks loved it...My buddy invited one of his working buddies out one sat. ...Two weeks later we went over and his buddy was there with three of his friends...I told them they were there without permission to get the hell out...Thought we were going to have a gun battle on the spot...They left not too happy...Talked to the landowner he told my buddy if he did that again...He would not be allowed there anymore..
...GOOD HUNTING GUYS...C.L....


----------



## trailbreaker

darron shoot me a pm


----------



## Darron

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ...Darron...Know where you are comming from....Short Story...Had Permission to hunt a flooded old celery field...Celery field not used in years beavers moved in and flodded it good ...ducks loved it...My buddy invited one of his working buddies out one sat. ...Two weeks later we went over and his buddy was there with three of his friends...I told them they were there without permission to get the hell out...Thought we were going to have a gun battle on the spot...They left not too happy...Talked to the landowner he told my buddy if he did that again...He would not be allowed there anymore..
> ...GOOD HUNTING GUYS...C.L....


Personally, I like to keep the group of guys that I hunt with as small as I can. The more guys you add to your group the better chance of getting screwed by someone who does not understand hunting ethics.


----------



## wildman

I'm a little late getting on but yea I heard that It was happening down here on opening week. I just got a text from a buddy in new Philly eastcentral Ohio He said that the ducks and geese Are flying hard. Its only a matter of time before they hit Cincinnati. Hey Darron what side of cincy do you hunt east west or north. I hunt the east side. and Trailbreaker I go out to Indian creek and have success. If your looking for a spot the waters low wear waders, hit the big lake and they will come in.


----------



## Procraftboats21

lots of birds around, hundreds of ducks in my area, can't wait for saturday!

got this neck band wed. morning


----------



## sc83

congrats on the neck band.


----------



## trailbreaker

you gotta call the DNR


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

..WOW...A neck band,,was this on a duck or goose...Hunted Waterfowl for 35 years have never seen one in the air...See them in the refuge's only on geese...Have my share of leg bands ...but a neck band WOW..A trophy all by itself...Get in touch with ODNR and they will direct you in the right direction...Let us know where this bird came from...NICE SHOOTING...C.L...


----------



## Procraftboats21

its on a goose, the u.s fish and wildlife service puts a number on all goose/duck/dove bands for you to call.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Does this neck band have a contact number for you to call...C.L...


----------



## Procraftboats21

every neck banded goose also has a leg band with a number and a telephone number


----------

